# Display for RPi 400, thoughts and recommendations



## dbdemon (Sep 22, 2022)

Thanks to a recent video by RoboNuggie my Raspberry Pi 400 now runs at a higher CPU clock speed and is therefore much more usable. Now I can actually start using it for reading web pages, watching online videos and generally tinker with FreeBSD.

Which brings me to my question. I'd like to use my RPi 400 more like a laptop, although I do of course realise it's not a laptop. But if only I had a sensible display for it, then perhaps I would be able to sit on the sofa with the RPi and the display on my lap while hacking away and learning more about FreeBSD?

So, I'm looking for recommendations and thoughts on RPi-compatible displays that I could balance on my lap with the RPi so I can pretend I'm using a laptop.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 22, 2022)

fyi,








						Raspberry Pi Screens & Displays
					

Adding a display to your Raspberry Pi can give your projects new exciting interfaces, increased mobility and save you a huge amount of space. The official Raspberry Pi 7” Touchscreen allows you to add touch inputs to your programs, creating a new way to interact with your projects. It also makes...




					thepihut.com


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 22, 2022)

Has anyone tried the MIPI-DSI connectors on Pi for display? Some at the Pi hut are DSI.

I would like to do a super wide screen for aux output..








						11.9" IPS Capacitive Touchscreen (320x1480)
					

This impressive IPS display is 11.9" wide with 170° viewing angles and a capacitive 5-point touch display - great for all kinds of interesting projects displaying lots of data! The display has a 320x1480 resolution and supports generic HDMI inputs, meaning you can use this with different input...




					thepihut.com
				



The ePaper/eInk screens are pretty cool too.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 22, 2022)

Looks like its HDMI only on the RPi 400. No MIPI Camera or Display.

They are very neat. Reminiscent of earlier Mac.

I have seen a GPIO expander for the Rpi 400's 40 pin connector on back.








						Raspberry Pi 400 GPIO Header Adapter Header Expansion 2x 40PIN Header Leaning Ve  | eBay
					

RASPBERRY PI GPIO ADAPTER. Designed for Raspberry Pi 400. Color-Coded Header, Easy Expansion. Special Angled Header, Let The Adapter Stand At A Comfort Angle.  image for reference only, expansion boards or displays are NOT included.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## bakul (Sep 23, 2022)

dbdemon said:


> So, I'm looking for recommendations and thoughts on RPi-compatible displays that I could balance on my lap with the RPi so I can pretend I'm using a laptop.


Pretty much any HDMI display would work. The 15.6" display I bought 3 years ago is now more expensive ($180) but cheaper options exist.

Note that even a regular pi4 can be overclocked at about 2Ghz. Make sure it has a very good heat sink.


----------

